# Recommended Breeders in Colorado



## luvbug0428 (May 6, 2013)

We unfortunately lost our beloved Golden, and my family will soon need to start looking for breeders in Colorado. We are hoping for advice on an amazing breeder that treats their dogs like family. We do not want breeders who put the dogs in metal cages that resembles puppy mills. Our pets are part of the family, and will do anything to prolong their lives, but we would also like a breeder who has a good track record of healthy dogs! We have only begun to research and have seen that Starz seems to be highly rated. Any stories, feedback, etc would be great!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, I'm sorry it is due to the loss of your much loved Golden.... I hope the search for a puppy will help your family with the healing process. Starz looks like an ideal breeder in the fact that they compete in multiple venues with their dogs and appear to be up on all the health clearances. As with any breeder, definitely be sure to ask to see proof and make sure the eye clearances are done in the past 12 months.

You could ask for references from other breeders in their club if you would like input or ask them who they refer people to when they do not have any litters planned. That would be a good way of verifying their reputation among their peers.

Best of luck, they look like a great choice based on what is available on the website.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Try puppy referral from the Mile Hi GRC! 

http://www.mhgrc.com/


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## luvbug0428 (May 6, 2013)

Thanks everyone! I have been basing all my information off of the Mhgrc website. I have contacted a few breeders, and heard from a few. This year seems to be a year some breeders skip for some reason, and we are ok waiting. 

Has anyone heard of golden endeavors in Colorado? She is a breeder of merit, and we are speaking with her as well. Just wanted to know if anyone has any goldens, or info about her as well?


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

Endeavor goldens is Sheryl Commarato. She has been breeding and showing goldens for a number of years. She is a member of dog related clubs and primarily shows in conformation. You always want to check clearances but I have never known her to be anything other than reputable.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm just seeing this now.
I have a dog from Sheryl and highly recommend her!
Kenzie has been a great dog and Sheryl has been great. She's very helpful even after you have taken the puppy home.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Sheryl (Endeavors) is great, so is Kathy at Starz. You could also try Jamie Beckett (BR Goldens), Lolita Shaffer (Shaffer goldens), Laurel Shaw (Seeshaw Goldens), Jean Von Barby (Elysian), the last two don't have websites. Leslie Dickerson (Farm Fresh) in Wyoming is also great. I don't think she has a website either. Nolefan's suggestion of getting referrals from peers is a great one, all the good breeders know each other. It is a very small world in goldens, and there are lots of truly great breeders in Colorado!

There was one breeder I contacted early in my search (who shall remain nameless) who was not involved in the MileHi GRC and didn't have any personal connections with any of the other breeders...actually didn't have very nice things to say about the local breed club and didn't feel the need to prove breeding dogs in any performance or competition venues. I saw that as a huge red flag. Clearances were in place, but wasn't breeding to the standard...another red flag. I moved on, and I'm glad I did


----------



## PortCreditTch1 (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re Breeders in Colorado*

Does anyone have comments about Timberee goldens in Grand Junction CO?


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Ask about clearances on the specific litter you are interested in. A good breeder will be happy to show them to you. Ask why she bred the litter, what she's looking for. Talk about temperament. Is she active in her local Golden Retriever Club? Those are all good standard questions. Make sure you have a good rapport with her and that she seems willing to answer questions and talk/email so you know that she will be available to support you for the life of the dog. Her website shows dogs with performance titles and at first glance, correct clearances, so maybe you want to meet her and some of her dogs in person.


----------



## GrassyDude (Apr 9, 2018)

I have a friend that recently got a puppy from Becky at Redog Kennels in Boulder. Does anyone have any experience with her or her GR puppies?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

GrassyDude said:


> I have a friend that recently got a puppy from Becky at Redog Kennels in Boulder. Does anyone have any experience with her or her GR puppies?


Welcome, here is a thread about Redog Kennels-


http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/choosing-golden-retriever-breeder-puppy/311793-redog-review.html


----------

